# Second try at jugging 2/15



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Some of you might of seen my other thread about building noodle jugs, i got alot of good information, some thought the jugs i made were a bit small but i really wanted to try them out. I mad 25 2 hook noodle jugs and i gave them a try in a spot ive caught a few catfish, every jug had a fish on it but all but 2 were big enough to keep, so i went home with 2 nice channels. So last night i headed to a place ive caught some nice 10 pounders. I arrived at 2am. And unloaded my kayak. I paddled to the spot i wanted to put them and it started to poor down rain, so i got frustrated and only set out five jugs and went and took a nap, after the rain let up several hours later i headed back out to find one of my jugs abt 500yrds from where i put it, i paddle up to it, grabbed it and the fish on the other end started towing me around, that was pretty fun actually. Well i finally managed to surface this fish and im sure my eyes looked like golf balls, i was speechless, i had just caught the biggest catfish of my life, it was a monster blue. It took everything in me to pull him in the yak, there was also another nice blue on the other hook. i paddled around after that picking up my other 4 jugs happy as i could be, especially when there was 2 fish on them too. It was a good time, and i look forward to going back this weekend, my buddy wants to tag along. But im bringing my canoe this time. haha









:texasflag


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice cats! Sounds like lucky for you the rain came. Where would you have put all the cats off 25 jugs?  Or perhaps you would still be chasing them around. Keep it up!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

TexasTom said:


> Nice cats! Sounds like lucky for you the rain came. Where would you have put all the cats off 25 jugs?  Or perhaps you would still be chasing them around. Keep it up!


i was thinking the same thing. haha


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on some nice catfish. I made up several of the noodles last year, but have yet to put them out anywhere.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

SWEET! Very nice stringer!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

good work, brother.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good jugging!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice haul!! Time to invite the buds over and fry them up!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice job it looks like you have it down, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on the whiskers!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice going !!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

wow! i bet that was fun!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Can we assume that someone insisted that you and the cats take a garden hose bath before coming in the house?
Those are some nice fish. I am going to add your name to the jugging junkies list. I can tell you are hooked.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunbeam said:


> Can we assume that someone insisted that you and the cats take a garden hose bath before coming in the house?
> Those are some nice fish. I am going to add your name to the jugging junkies list. I can tell you are hooked.


haha i had to come in the house butt naked


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

I started noodle jugging with the kids. They love the excitement. But I've never left mine unattended like that. On a good day we'll fill the livewell with a couple dozen of my noodle jugs.. fun isn't it?


----------



## wigglyworm (Jan 13, 2012)

What did yo bait them with and how deep are your hooks ? I am building some now myself.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

It depends on how deep the water is. i have a weight on the end of the line and then i have one hook right off the bottom, then another abt 3ft up


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

oh and i used fresh perch


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

One more question - How do you catch fresh perch this time of year. I have been struggling to find them in these colder months?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

TexasTom said:


> One more question - How do you catch fresh perch this time of year. I have been struggling to find them in these colder months?
> Thanks,
> Tom


I'm sure a few people are wondering this.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

TexasTom said:


> One more question - How do you catch fresh perch this time of year. I have been struggling to find them in these colder months?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


theres a pond on my grandpas property that i catch them


----------

